# Upper age limit.



## -1 (16 Mar 2010)

Greetings,

What is the upper age limit to become an *officer* in the CF? 

What is the upper age limit to become a *pilot * in the CF?

Is this regulation based on the time that you apply, are accepted, enter training, or earn your wings?

I will clarify that I have researched and inquired before posting this topic. I haven't received a straight answer, and nor have I found a similar topic (that could be my fault), but, regardless in my opinion this is a good reference for a broad base of users on this forum. I simply would have used a similar topic as my reference if I was successful in finding it.

FYI, I have researched the CF Forces recruiting site and followed up with a question to the site. I received an automated response or so I'm guessing, it wasn't very specific to my question. I have even inquired about the possibility of enrolling to the RMC. I specified my current age of 30 and my current status as a soon to be immigrant, and despite the three years that I 'll have to ride out and my aspiration of flying, he said that I'd be qualified to apply for DEO and a seat in flight school.

I just want to double check and find out straight from the sources who are _living_ it and that includes going through the motions (application process or flight school) or already winged. Because conflicting info can arise at anytime; and again, this could be the _end-all tell-all _ (currently) source for those in a similar (or somewhat) situation. 

Thank you.
And I'll refrain from posting stats (fitness level, degree, GPA, etc.), so that it doesn't become a "what are my chances?" thread. 

*-1.*


----------



## tsokman (16 Mar 2010)

Im not sure but I think the upper age limit is you're contract has to be completed before retirement age(which is 60 I think) depending on your contract terms of service...


----------



## gcclarke (16 Mar 2010)

tsokman is correct. Pilot might make things more confusing than most other trades, what with the fact that you do incur obligatory service during the course of earning your wings. I believe it's 7 years from the point that you earn your wings. So you would have to be able to reach that point before the age of 53. 

Here's a previous post on the subject: 


			
				gcclarke said:
			
		

> For anyone who is curious, DAOD 5002-1, Enrolment - Regular Force outlines that "there is no maximum age, but an applicant must be able to complete the terms of service offered on enrolment prior to the release age prescribed in QR&O Chapter 15, Release. Terms of service take into account restricted release policy, any obligatory service that may be incurred, and military occupation training."
> 
> That release age mentioned is, for anyone entering the CF after 2004, 60. So the maximum age that someone could join at varies by trade and entry plan, as outlined in this chart.
> 
> So, for example, someone could enrol as a Supply Tech, as long as they are under the age of 57 on the date they swear in. However, someone wanting to become a SIGS officer via ROTP would have to be under the age of 47, whereas if they already have a degree, they can join as a DEO as long as they are under the age of 51.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Mar 2010)

If you have any more questions on "Age Limits" in the CF, do a quick SEARCH of the word "AGE" and you will find a whole topic on just that subject.


----------

